# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  دعوة لحضور اليوم العلمي المفتوح - ASP Solutions

## mutaz69987712987

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



تعلن أكاديمية ASP Solutions  عن إقامة اليوم العلمي المفتوح تحت عنوان  " حلق بينما ينتظر الآخرون".

وذلك يوم السبت ، الموافق 15/11/2008، حيث سيتم عقد الندوات التالية:
1.	كيف تصبح هاكراً أخلاقياً.
2.	أين أنت من الشبكات(WIRED & WIRELESS)
3.	ما هو الجديد في Visual Studio.NET 2008.
4.              أمن وحماية الشبكات.


بادر بحجز مقعدك الآن ... فالمقاعد محدودة ... والحجز مجاني ...

للمراجعة والإستفسار يرجى الإتصال على الأرقام التالية:
م.محمد خريشة   / //   م.عمر عبابنة  / //   معتز القضاه
0796615035       /    0795595253  /  0796688632


أو مراجعة مقر الأكاديمية الكائن في:-
إربد – شارع الجامعة – مقابل البنك الإسلامي – الطابق الثالث.

... أهلا وسهلا بكم ...

تقام الندوات عن روح المرحوم الشاب "غيث شوكت عبابنة"
والذي كان شمعة منيرة من شمعات كادرنا في الأكاديمية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

احجزلنا مكان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بالبدايه اشكرك معتز على دعوتك..
ثانيا اطلب منك حجز  مقعد والف شكر.


تحياتي.

----------


## saousana

[align=center]شيء جميل وانا مهتمة كثير 
يا ريت تحجز مقعد وانا بقنع مها وبنيجي 
مشكور [/align]

----------


## ابن الاردن

للاسف عندي امتحانين السبت
شكرا للدعوه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mutaz69987712987
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



تعلن أكاديمية ASP Solutions  عن إقامة اليوم العلمي المفتوح تحت عنوان  " حلق بينما ينتظر الآخرون".

وذلك يوم السبت ، الموافق 8/11/2008، حيث سيتم عقد الندوات التالية:
1.	كيف تصبح هاكراً أخلاقياً.
2.	أين أنت من الشبكات وتعقيداتها.
3.	ما هو الجديد في Visual Studio.NET 2008.


بادر بحجز مقعدك الآن ... فالمقاعد محدودة ... والحجز مجاني ...

للمراجعة والإستفسار يرجى الإتصال على الأرقام التالية:
م.محمد خريشة   / //   م.عمر عبابنة  / //   معتز القضاه
0796615035       /    0795595253  /  0796688632


أو مراجعة مقر الأكاديمية الكائن في:-
إربد – شارع الجامعة – مقابل البنك الإسلامي – الطابق الثالث.

... أهلا وسهلا بكم ...




ان شاء الله ما بتروح علينا ..

بس ممكن تحكيلي اي ساعة .

ومين الي بدو يلقي الندوى او المحاضرة  اذا في مجال 

مشكور*

----------

